# Strange Marks



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have just noticed that my DD left leg looks almost blue.  I have taken her socks off to see if it was them being to tight, but she still has patches of blue and orange - there is no rash.  Can babies suffer from poor circulation?  Her foot and leg do not feel cold in fact they are quite warm.  Is it me being paranoid or have you heard of this before.  She is just over 9 weeks.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Emma

If her feet are warm then its probably unlikely to be a circulatory problem...but to be honest in this situation I would have to see her leg..so I would suggest that you take her to see your dr as soon as you can to rule this out.

Has she had her imms in this leg??

Jxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for your reply, yes she had her first lot of jabs last Tuesday.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi emma

If you havent already done so I would take your baby to see the dr. It may be a reaction to the imms..I cant say for definate what it is without being able to look at it.

Let me know

jxx


----------

